# Alright-time To Share Here I Guess



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah-This one pissed me off-
Age-5 years old
Length-huge

Cheers
Ak

View attachment 197301


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn, that sucks... He was a beast for sure. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Damn, that sucks... He was a beast for sure. Sorry for your loss man.


Thanks Joe......It was certainly a hard hit......Biggest one I have seen to date


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Was he showing signs of anything or did it catch you by surprise?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Was he showing signs of anything or did it catch you by surprise?


I have no explination for this Joe

The only thing I can figure is that he tried to escape tank.wehn doing so he injured himself internally......He was sitting outside of his tube one day and had some scuffs(serious scuffs) on his nose and side and my tank was a disaster..I rearranged the tank and added my meds.He stayed out of his tube for about 5 days before he really started to go down hill-At this point there was nothing I could do....Shortly after he was dead.....

Damn shame


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry for the loss AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry for your loss AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated big pickle


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man AK that suks! Is that a eel or lungfish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Man AK that suks! Is that a eel or lungfish?


Tire Track Eel.......No darn lungfish








Thanks for the kind words...It was a tough hit-But I got a few things to replace it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dam that things a beast. Sorry for your loss. I didnt even know tire tracks grew that fast


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Incredible fish... very sorry about your loss!

Thanks for sharing the incredible pic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I also didnt think they got that big! Very sorry for your loss AK


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn man. thats a sad loss for sure.


----------



## Hollywood3288 (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn AK sorry for you loss. I've never seen a tire track that big. What do you have to replace it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Damn AK sorry for you loss. I've never seen a tire track that big. What do you have to replace it?


Thanks
I got some big Bichirs to replace it with


----------

